# Model release and payment



## anneg (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering can anyone please advice what is the best practice for model release forms. I would like to start a project of portraits of children I am self funding so payment would be a professional print of the model. How do many of you approach model release forms and payment?so as not to scare the parents or model off - this would be my first project so I am quite nervous on starting it and putting myself out there.

My objective for the project if any good would be gallery exhibition or portfolio building exercise. Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 26, 2021)

You have some work and research to do. In order to be successful, it takes a great deal of effort and discipline. 

There is tons of information and templates on the web. A simple Google search will provide. 

When Do You Need a Photography Model Release Form 2021

As far as payment, an invoice is appropriate (taxes) and payment is accepted in any form you decide. Keep in mind, credit cards charge a service fee but can be built into the cost. 

You should be creating a business plan. It is not difficult and an excellent measuring tool. A solid business plan will help you succeed. Not doing one is a plan to fail.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 26, 2021)

In addition to above advice I would scan the completed model release forms and keep both electronic and paper copies 
Give a paper copy to your model or the parents if under age subject.
Get your self a copyright stamp and mark the back of the images. In the invoice make it clear even stupid proof 
Just what you allow in the way of copying 
I mark my images and withhold all rights and add that that the images can not be stored or copied by any method current know or as yet unknown.
Yep it’s over kill. But when you have spent several days getting an image just right you don’t want it passed around and popping up else where
In these times the best advice I can offer is CYA
Cover your A... back side


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 26, 2021)

I just did a www search 
eforms.com/release/photo/minor-child/
This is one type of form suggested for photography of minors
Please not I am in UK  rules may be different where you are


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 26, 2021)

I use Easy Release, it's an app based model release available for iOS and Android that the model signs at the shoot.  Once completed a copy is sent out to both the model and the photographer in PDF format automatically.

As far as compensation, the legal term is consideration, you can dictate what that is and put a value on it if it is a print. The forms are customizable and if you have a logo, it too can be inserted into the form. Check your local laws on what is required for minors by usually a parental signature is sufficient.


----------



## flyingPhoto (May 29, 2021)

There are several free pdf model release files online at the moment. cant remember the websites off hand, 

model-release-forms-pdf.pdf
ADULT-PERFORMERS-ACTORS-GUILD-consent-list-final-draft.pdf
2257-forms-PDF.pdf

All have different levels of proof of the photographic subjects age and ability to consent. The last one is more involved and requires the use of a public notary to certify the signatures on each page as well as certify photo copies of the photograhic subjects state or federal ID.

However, as someone who has been trying to find models to work with, I have had run ins with about 5 or 6 "pornhub and only fans starlets" and perhaps 7 instagram /model mayhem professional models that have no knowledge of any of those forms and actually felt they were attempts to get their REAL NAME AND ADDRESS.....


----------

